# Homing Pigeon found in Washington State



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

So, I'm on this horse forum where at some point I blabbed that I was a pigeon lover. Someone from on this forum contacted me to say she's found a homing pigeon. He's been at her farm for a day or two. She showed me pictures and can see it looks like a blue bar. She said he has a band, but she can't catch him to read it. Just wondering if someone had lost one or knows of someone who has. If you know anything please PM me and I will put you in contact with her. Thanks.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You need to ask them to try and catch it first, so we have the exact info on the owner and enable the bird to be returned, and also because it is domestic.

You can give them this link for a simple trap:

http://www.racingbirds.com/ptrap.html

Thank you for sharing.


----------

